# Terex?



## Hubbscaper (Sep 20, 2009)

I just bought a terex 860 tractor bakhoe, its about equivalant to a CAT 416 or 420 anyone know of any issues witht hese machines, its a 2003 with 500 hrs and its in real good shape, I was originally looking for Cat or JD but they were all beat and had way more hrs for the same money, and since im not running it 7 days a week I went with the somewhat off brand machine. Also what do you think of the price. It was a bank repo I got it for $24,900


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The only Terex equipment I've ever used was an aerial lift. We used it during the winter to hang Christmas lights on a few dozen trees and every day it would start up like it was 80 degrees. Hopefully you'll have the same luck.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

No personal experience with them, aside from sitting in them at shows. But i've only heard good things about them. Best of luck


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Dont know anything about them either, but next time maybe you should ask BEFORE you buy.


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

On the highway dpt, we demoed all of them, Case, Deere, Cat, JCB, and an 860 Terex, For the week we had the Terex, my personal opinion is that I liked the 860 better than all the others... Designed for the operator and the mechanic,,,Lot's of glass to see, and all of it flat making for easy replacement and not mega expensive like the 410 Deere,,, All in all, in many categories, I thought the Terex better designef and kept simple at that... Deere won the bid, with a lot of backdoor manuevering:salute: I wasn't happy about that, particularly that the town selectmen at the time wouldn't know a bulldozer from the local Carvel ice cream truck.. This was a small town in MAssachusetts...


----------



## Hubbscaper (Sep 20, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;809257 said:


> Dont know anything about them either, but next time maybe you should ask BEFORE you buy.


I did ask before i bought, and I know alot about machines as I was an operator before moving into landscaping. But I just signed up for plowsite today so I figured I'd see what you all thought


----------

